# XLR inputs



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Both my amp and Preamp are equiped so that I can connect them either by useing standard RCA plugs, or I can connect them useing the ballanced imputs. Is there a big advantage to useing XLR imputs over the RCA imputs? Any help will be greatly appriciated.
Thanks,
Paul :yay:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: XLR imputs*

The biggest advantage over using rca is that XLR is a higher level signal and thus less noise plus XLR also can run much farther due to the better shielding.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: XLR imputs*

The reason that the balanced connection can run longer lengths is because it uses a differential signal. That is, it sends both a "normal" signal, as well as the inverse of that signal. There are three conductors in a balanced cable generally -- two signals and a ground/shield. At the other end of the signal path, it subtracts the two signals from each other, which leads to a higher level signal (although I would imagine that the absolute level of the signal, with respect to a single-ended signal, is arbitarary).

The subtraction of the two signals theoretically subtracts out any noise that would have been picked up somewhere along the cable run. It assumes that the "normal" and "inverse" signals would have picked up the same noise, and the subtraction removes the noise while keeping the signal. 

Shielding may or may not be better on a balanced cable vs. a single-ended cable. I'm sure both have good and poor implementations of shielding.

Also of note, XLR is just the connector at the end. Another common balanced cable terminator (i.e., plug) is a 1/4" balanced (aka stereo) plug. I must say that I do like XLR connectors because of their positive locking fit. They also look cool. 

All that said, for short runs, you probably won't realize a difference in balanced vs. single-ended cabling. If you're going over a couple meters or so, it might be worth it.

Have a good day.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: XLR imputs*

As previously stated, on a short run, either input should work.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

*Re: XLR imputs*

Thanks for the info, one amp is about 3 feet from my processor, and the other amp is about 2 feet away.
Paul


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: XLR imputs*

Just avoid crossing paths with power cords, and you'll be fine. If you do go XLR inputs/outputs, consider MONO price if you have a 1/4" on your amps. They sell 3' XLR to 1/4" very inexpensively.


----------

